# '05 MONACO WINDSOR WINDSHIELD



## MICHAEL BRANDNER (Apr 1, 2008)

LAST SUMMER AS I WAS PULLING OUT OF A PARKING LOT, I HAD TO ROLL THRU A SLIGHT DIP IN THE ASPHALT THAT I ASSUME WAS THERE FOR DRAINAGE.  AS I APPROACHED THE INTERSTATE I HEARD A LOUD WIND NOISE AND NOTICED THAT THE WINDSHIELD POPPED OUT ON THE LOWER LEFT AND RIGHT SIDES.  AFTER THE TRIP I HAD THE WINDSHIELD RE-SET AND LAST WEEKEND IT HAPPENED AGAIN.  HAS ANYONE HAD SIMILAR EXPERIENCES.  MY OPINION IS THAT THE BUS HAS TOO MUCH FLEX.  I AM LEVELING THE BUS AS RECOMMENDED BY MONACO.  ALL SIDES ARE OUT BEFORE THE BUS IS LEVELED.  THIS IS GETTING EXPENSIVE AND I NEED SOME HELP.  THE WINDSHIELD CRACKED THIS LAST TIME AND MUST BE REPLACED.  THE CRACK OCCURED FROM PRESSURE PLACED ON THE WINDSHIELD.  IT SEEMS TO HAPPEN WHEN I SLOWLY RUN THROUGH ANY DIP IN THE ROAD OR PARKING LOT.  

IS ANYONE AWARE OF A RECALL ON THE '05 MONACO WINDSOR OR EXPERIENCED SIMILAR PROBLEMS?


----------



## Shorty (Apr 1, 2008)

Re: '05 MONACO WINDSOR WINDSHIELD

I don't know of a recall. I have been told that this can happen when class A's twist. I have twisted both mine...nothing yet(knock on wood)
But my question is that you stated that you level the coach after the slides are out...I thought that it was supposed to be the other way around, but then again, this IS my 1st time with a slide out.


----------



## Shorty (Apr 1, 2008)

Re: '05 MONACO WINDSOR WINDSHIELD

Oh, by the way...just to let you know, when you type in all caps, in internet/email/Tex language    it means you're yelling at the reader
But this happens all the time, I have about 150 users in my office and sometimes they froget the caps lock is on too...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Re: '05 MONACO WINDSOR WINDSHIELD

does u'r Mh have the 3 levelers ??? if so ,, monaco has had probs with this setup and they know about the winshield popping out ,,, i would contact monaco on this ,, i pretty sure there is a fix ,, as for me i like the 4 level setup ,, but JMO
   :approve:  :approve:
and bty welcome to the forum ,, we give get advise here ,, somtimes  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## polarisrzr (Apr 2, 2008)

Re: '05 MONACO WINDSOR WINDSHIELD

i have the same problem with my 1990 beaver  im just going to reset the window in the spring,


----------



## vanole (Apr 2, 2008)

Re: '05 MONACO WINDSOR WINDSHIELD

Mike,

I have had a 00 Dip and now have and 07 Dynasty and have not had any problems with the windshield popping.  Sorry to here of your experience.  The Windsor is a great coach  In your post you said you deploy slides prior to leveling.  Don't shoot the messenger here but are you deploying slides while aired up as Monaco suggests?  I have seen too many people dump the air and then deploy is the only reason I ask.

break break different subj not sure you have this link which I grabbed from another forum.  Hope it works for you

http://www.robmorgan.net/Dip/old_tech_tips.htm

I have not fiddled with it to see if you interchange /Dip/ with /Win/ if it will come up with your coach.  Guess the Monaco site no longer provides these tips.

V/R
Jeff


----------

